# Small apartment!



## LadyCaet (Sep 15, 2004)

So I live in a small apartment, adn the bathroom is right off the kitchen. My boyfriend knows about my condition, but he doesn't quite "get it" and whenever I get sick, I sit in the bathroom completely freaked out because I know he can hear everything going on (unless he's got music playing). Also, I've had it become WORSE when his friends are over, because I know THEY can hear it too. Also, at my job I work in retail, and I'm the only one at my counter on any given day. If I start feeling icky, I get panicky because the bathroom is way in the back, and I can't hear the pager system if they page me and often I've been chastised for not being up front when I'm paged. I get panicky wondering what would happen if I had a customer up front (transactions often take up to 30 mins) and I got ill and had to run for it.. Any suggestions on how to help me calm down in these situations?


----------



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

Try keeping a radio in your bathroom and when you know that your boyfriend's friends are coming, turn the radio on and keep it on til they leave. Also running bath tub water or shower covers up most noises. Keep your cleaning supplies in the bathroom and run the water while you're in there. His friends will just think you are tidying up the bathroom for them. As for your job, would you feel comfortable explaining your situation to your boss? At least then they would know why you didn't answer the page.


----------



## LadyCaet (Sep 15, 2004)

Uh, no that probably won't work at work. See, the guys here are all one big happy family, and they share everything as one big joke. Everyone here would have to know about it, or it wouldn't work. AT the moment, there are only 3 peopel who know, and telling my boss isn't likely to do anything, since he's really just here for formality. At home, I can put the kitchen radio on, but my bathroom is a small closet, no room for a radio really.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Lady Cat,I can relate to your situation. In my new house we have plenty of privacy-besides my husband knows what I am doing by now. Prior to this house there was less privacy and I hated going to the bathroom. The downstairs bathroom had a hot fan that even when it was 90 degrees I turned it on. Not sure what people heard, but I just pretended they didn't know. You have to change your line of thinking when friends are over. It is your place no reason to be embarrased. You may even find that you don't have to go if you stay calmer. That is your safe zone don't let anyone make you feel otherwise.As for your job-well doesn't sound like there is much else you can do, except find a new one with a little more privacy. If not than all you can do is try and stay calm and get thru your day. During those long transactions you don't find that your too busy to think about going to the bathroom?Hang in there better days are ahead!


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

I used to be the same way. Until I went to a GI and was given Buspar for my anxiety and Donnatal for my IBS D and now I don't have painful D anymore... So believe it or not you can get your IBS under control with medication that by the way is non drowsy and has given me my life back ~ Peace!


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, I've been there before too. I will always make sure the air conditioner or fan is always on, just in case. Is your place set up where maybe you could move them out of the kitchen to the living room? Maybe get TV trays or something if they're eating? Sometimes something as simple as an air humidifier would block a lot of sound. But the bottom line is,_you_ live there, so if you're not comfortable something needs to change. Personally, I'd work on the BF some more. If he fully understands, then he would probably be best at controlling his friends.


----------

